# 'Excitable Newbies' possible new forum suggestion?



## Red (Nov 17, 2007)

It seems that lately, and I am sure this isn't a new thing, some new members get a little excited about being here and tend to post one too many pictures or open too many similar threads. I don't really like this happening as it's all a little repetitive and 'in your face' but I also don't like that some well established and comfortable dims members seem to enjoy going for the jugular as soon as this happens. It isn't very welcoming and could even scare people away. These excitable new people just need a friendly PM to let them know the error of their ways with regards to board etiquette. How about a forum for newbies to get these things out of their system? If you don't like it, don't read it? Could be a silly idea, just seems like it's all a little negative around here lately. Any other suggestions?


----------



## CravInTheCurves88 (Nov 17, 2007)

Red said:


> It seems that lately, and I am sure this isn't a new thing, some new members get a little excited about being here and tend to post one too many pictures or open too many similar threads. I don't really like this happening as it's all a little repetitive and 'in your face' but I also don't like that some well established and comfortable dims members seem to enjoy going for the jugular as soon as this happens. It isn't very welcoming and could even scare people away. These excitable new people just need a friendly PM to let them know the error of their ways with regards to board etiquette. How about a forum for newbies to get these things out of their system? If you don't like it, don't read it? Could be a silly idea, just seems like it's all a little negative around here lately. Any other suggestions?



i dont know wat im doing wrong...


----------



## Red (Nov 17, 2007)

Too many posts, all a little too similar can wind people up as it clutters up the boards. Maybe you could join in a bit more and let people find out more about you, more content, less pictures? It's hypercritical for me to say that at the moment though as I have hardly been an asset to the board lately. I just want to point you in the right direction.


----------



## CravInTheCurves88 (Nov 17, 2007)

Red said:


> Too many posts, all a little too similar can wind people up as it clutters up the boards. Maybe you could join in a bit more and let people find out more about you, more content, less pictures? It's hypercritical for me to say that at the moment though as I have hardly been an asset to the board lately. I just want to point you in the right direction.



thanks but im leaving dimensions... :-\ thanks though


----------



## Jes (Nov 17, 2007)

CravInTheCurves88 said:


> thanks but im leaving dimensions... :-\ thanks though



bye, 88!







jes


----------



## The Orange Mage (Nov 17, 2007)

Oddly enough I got more rep points for my snapping post in one of those threads than any other post I've ever made.

The problem is, we're such a...well netiquette'd community that when we're confronted with "AOL kiddies" it seems like a terrible thing.

Yes, I said AOL kiddies...yes, I know it's not 2000.

Yeah.


----------



## CravInTheCurves88 (Nov 17, 2007)

The Orange Mage said:


> Oddly enough I got more rep points for my snapping post in one of those threads than any other post I've ever made.
> 
> The problem is, we're such a...well netiquette'd community that when we're confronted with "AOL kiddies" it seems like a terrible thing.
> 
> ...



??? whats that suppose to mean...


----------



## CravInTheCurves88 (Nov 17, 2007)

Jes said:


> bye, 88!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



why dont you stop being so god damn nasty


----------



## Red (Nov 17, 2007)

*banging head against wall repeatedly*


----------



## CravInTheCurves88 (Nov 17, 2007)

Red said:


> *banging head against wall repeatedly*



sorry its pissing me off...


----------



## AnnMarie (Nov 17, 2007)

Red, I couldn't agree more. 

There is a HOSTILE attitude here that is growing among certain groups. It's ugly, it's completely unnecessary, and there is an easy way to avoid people who bother you. Don't open their threads. 

I don't think we all have to love one another, but a modicum of respect and patience is definitely in order. We were all new once, most settle in within a week or so.... just let them process it and find a place here.


----------



## k1009 (Nov 17, 2007)

CravInTheCurves88 said:


> sorry its pissing me off...



Maybe you're just being silly? Honestly I'm cheering for you because I'm a fellow newbie and I know I felt a bit silly the first time someone said something a bit off to me. So it sucks... but you got so much encouragement in your other thread! Can't you just take that, see that you're clearly wanted and stop flouncing?

Or flounce with more pics. Thanks.


----------



## Judge_Dre (Nov 17, 2007)

Red said:


> It seems that lately, and I am sure this isn't a new thing, some new members get a little excited about being here and tend to post one too many pictures or open too many similar threads. I don't really like this happening as it's all a little repetitive and 'in your face' but I also don't like that some well established and comfortable dims members seem to enjoy going for the jugular as soon as this happens.



Maybe this is something best left to the moderators to decide. If you don't like a thread, you can just choose not to read it. I think mostly people liked Autymn Marie's threads based on the replies she's gotten.


----------



## CravInTheCurves88 (Nov 17, 2007)

Judge_Dre said:


> Maybe this is something best left to the moderators to decide. If you don't like a thread, you can just choose not to read it. I think mostly people liked Autymn Marie's threads based on the replies she's gotten.



thank you


----------



## Red (Nov 17, 2007)

Judge_Dre said:


> Maybe this is something best left to the moderators to decide. If you don't like a thread, you can just choose not to read it. I think mostly people liked Autymn Marie's threads based on the replies she's gotten.



Judge Dre, I agree. I was commenting more on the _way_ Autumn is posting not _what_ she is posting. Ann Marie said it all. I was trying to garner solutions.


----------



## SoVerySoft (Nov 17, 2007)

Judge_Dre said:


> Maybe this is something best left to the moderators to decide. If you don't like a thread, you can just choose not to read it. I think mostly people liked Autymn Marie's threads based on the replies she's gotten.



I have to agree, Judge. There are moderators for a reason. Some people seem to like being the self-appointed Dims Police and it undermines the moderators, and can make newbies (and others) feel uncomfortable or unwanted.


----------



## Red (Nov 17, 2007)

SoVerySoft said:


> I have to agree, Judge. There are moderators for a reason. Some people seem to like being the self-appointed Dims Police and it undermines the moderators, and can make newbies (and others) feel uncomfortable or unwanted.



I really wasn't trying to undermine the moderators.


----------



## AnnMarie (Nov 17, 2007)

Red said:


> I really wasn't trying to undermine the moderators.



I don't think Randi was referring to you, Red... I believe she meant the people who are taking it upon themselves to police/dog new posters.


----------



## SoVerySoft (Nov 17, 2007)

AnnMarie said:


> I don't think Randi was referring to you, Red... I believe she meant the people who are taking it upon themselves to police/dog new posters.



Exactly. I didn't mean you, Red. I meant the folks you mentioned in your post who "go for the jugular".


----------



## Red (Nov 17, 2007)

AnnMarie said:


> I don't think Randi was referring to you, Red... I believe she meant the people who are taking it upon themselves to police/dog new posters.





SoVerySoft said:


> Exactly. I didn't mean you, Red. I meant the folks you mentioned in your post who "go for the jugular".




Oh, right. I haven't really posted anything with a lot of meaningful content lately. I'm not up to speed with online discussion responses :doh: I really must practice this more.


----------



## Suze (Nov 17, 2007)

Red said:


> How about a forum for newbies to get these things out of their system?



I support that!


----------



## Fuzzy Necromancer (Nov 17, 2007)

I don't see ANY error in these ways. All I see is this:

Person x: How DARE you post free hot pictures! Go find another thread! Take this filth elsewhere you inconsiderate kidiot chowderhead!

Person y: let's burn her alive and use her bones as lawn ornaments!

Person z: Yes, let's!


----------



## fatchicksrockuk (Nov 17, 2007)

I think the reason people are upset is that she has made some 140 posts in about 3 days, and a lot of these have been new threads. 

There seems to be a bit of approval-seeking going on with this many posts. What bemuses me is, she joined a few weeks ago, made a handful of posts, and then suddenly we get this explosion of posts....why??


----------



## Shosh (Nov 17, 2007)

I think it is hard to know how to post when you are new. I still make mistakes myself. Autymn seems a very sweet girl, eager to participate. I hope she sticks around.


----------



## Red (Nov 17, 2007)

susieQ said:


> I support that!



Thanks dude!


----------



## Shosh (Nov 17, 2007)

fatchicksrockuk said:


> I think the reason people are upset is that she has made some 140 posts in about 3 days, and a lot of these have been new threads.
> 
> There seems to be a bit of approval-seeking going on with this many posts. What bemuses me is, she joined a few weeks ago, made a handful of posts, and then suddenly we get this explosion of posts....why??



Hi Mike,
It is hard to know how to post when you are new. Also I think Autymn is young and many of us are older and we may be more well versed in how to post and with social interaction in general.
Meanwhile how are you feeling after having your tonsils out? Hope you feel better each day.
Susannah


----------



## fatchicksrockuk (Nov 17, 2007)

Susannah said:


> Hi Mike,
> It is hard to know how to post when you are new. Also I think Autymn is young and many of us are older and we may be more well versed in how to post and with social interaction in general.
> Meanwhile how are you feeling after having your tonsils out? Hope you feel better each day.
> Susannah



Bit better now, though earlier I felt like utter poo! I'm really hoping I will start improving soon. Anyone know if codeine is addictive? LOL


----------



## Red (Nov 17, 2007)

fatchicksrockuk said:


> Bit better now, though earlier I felt like utter poo! I'm really hoping I will start improving soon. Anyone know if codeine is addictive? LOL




Not too sure if it's addictive, I do know however that it isn't wise to 'codeine yourself up' before an important job interview. I had a terrible chest infection and they wouldn't reschedule. It wasn't pretty, and you guessed it, I didn't get the job!


----------



## fatchicksrockuk (Nov 17, 2007)

Red said:


> Not too sure if it's addictive, I do know however that it isn't wise to 'codeine yourself up' before an important job interview. I had a terrible chest infection and they wouldn't reschedule. It wasn't pretty, and you guessed it, I didn't get the job!



LOL, sorry to hear that! I apologise for derailing this thread, not my usual style! heh


----------



## Red (Nov 17, 2007)

fatchicksrockuk said:


> LOL, sorry to hear that! I apologise for derailing this thread, not my usual style! heh



Off the rails is probably a much safer route for this thread, no worries!


----------



## Lamia (Nov 17, 2007)

As a newbie to the boards I'd like to say: "I'M POSTING I'M POSTING.....::::RUNNING AROUND WITH CHOCOLATE ON MY HANDS AND FACE RUBBING IT ON THE FURNITURE AND WALLS GOING FROM THREAD TO THREAD SMEARING SWEET CHOCOLATEY GOODNESS EVERYWHERE::::: AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH AHHHHHHHHHHHHHH MY OPINIONS MATTER LIKE ME!!!!"


----------



## fatchicksrockuk (Nov 17, 2007)

Lamia said:


> As a newbie to the boards I'd like to say: "I'M POSTING I'M POSTING.....::::RUNNING AROUND WITH CHOCOLATE ON MY HANDS AND FACE RUBBING IT ON THE FURNITURE AND WALLS::::: AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH AHHHHHHHHHHHHHH"



*ducks and covers*

Just remember to wash the walls after you've had your fun, m'kay?


----------



## mossystate (Nov 17, 2007)

I AM SHOCKED!!!!









wasting good chocolate like that!


----------



## k1009 (Nov 17, 2007)

Codeine's an opiate but the strength available in commercial cold and flu tablets isn't likely to hook you. Not my personal experience but at uni I took a course on drugs, anthropology, all very above board. This came up in a tutorial and one of the guys actually admitted to using it recreationally, as well as nutmeg and huffing paint. He reckoned that for a high, huff paint but for dignity avoid all three as recreational stimulants.


----------



## fatchicksrockuk (Nov 17, 2007)

The meds I am on are:

Paracetamol Ph. Eur 500mg
Codeine Phosphate
Hemidydrate Ph. Eur. 30mg

I take 2 at a time

Make any sense?


----------



## k1009 (Nov 17, 2007)

Not to me. My major assessment was an essay arguing against the legalisation of marijuana (yes, I am a square). I barely scraped through the pharmacology. Basically, from what I can recall you have to take way more than the maximum reccomended dose to get a high of more than a slight buzz. If you want to play guinea pig... prove me wrong, prove me wrong.


----------



## fatchicksrockuk (Nov 17, 2007)

k1009 said:


> Not to me. My major assessment was an essay arguing against the legalisation of marijuana (yes, I am a square). I barely scraped through the pharmacology. Basically, from what I can recall you have to take way more than the maximum reccomended dose to get a high of more than a slight buzz. If you want to play guinea pig... prove me wrong, prove me wrong.



Lol, I'd rather not, I just want the pixies stabbing me in my throat and ears to stop..the bastards...

Seriously though, why won't my body hurry up and heal itself??? I want to go back to work next week (odd, I know) but at this rate I'll turn up, moan and growl at people, then ignore them..not too productive. I have no idea how Donni is putting up with me lol


----------



## CravInTheCurves88 (Nov 17, 2007)

,,,,,ug


Autymn


----------



## k1009 (Nov 17, 2007)

I was seeing myself as co-author. Was already shopping it to journals. This is quite a blow to my plans for halfassed academic success.

Seriously, hope you get better soon. In June I had what I thought was a cold which turned out to be bronchittis requiring ridiculously expensive antibiotics that weren't even on the subsidy list! The stabbing pixies, I sympathise. And don't stress yourself out going after the veryfatwomen guy. Internet warfare is always so disappointing and not at all conducive to a speedy recovery.


----------



## fatchicksrockuk (Nov 17, 2007)

CravInTheCurves88 said:


> ,,,,,ug
> 
> 
> Autymn



what does ug mean?


----------



## fatchicksrockuk (Nov 17, 2007)

k1009 said:


> I was seeing myself as co-author. Was already shopping it to journals. This is quite a blow to my plans for halfassed academic success.
> 
> Seriously, hope you get better soon. In June I had what I thought was a cold which turned out to be bronchittis requiring ridiculously expensive antibiotics that weren't even on the subsidy list! The stabbing pixies, I sympathise. And don't stress yourself out going after the veryfatwomen guy. Internet warfare is always so disappointing and not at all conducive to a speedy recovery.



I'm very sorry. Really. lol

At least we get free drugs here. Not sure how, but i didn't even have to pay the £6.50 prescription charge for my huge box of meds lol 

The whole internet warfare thing is a ploy to make someone else suffer as well lol...i'm just stumped at the moment as to the best route to success!!


----------



## CravInTheCurves88 (Nov 17, 2007)

fatchicksrockuk said:


> what does ug mean?



it means i dont know wat to do.. and everything is coming at me way to fast


----------



## k1009 (Nov 17, 2007)

fatchicksrockuk said:


> I'm very sorry. Really. lol
> 
> At least we get free drugs here. Not sure how, but i didn't even have to pay the £6.50 prescription charge for my huge box of meds lol
> 
> The whole internet warfare thing is a ploy to make someone else suffer as well lol...i'm just stumped at the moment as to the best route to success!!



I pay something like $30 for a regular prescription, although at the current exchange rate that's what, a fiver? God, my pathetic currency, even with it's US success I weep for it. And this antibiotic wasn't subsidised? Why???? Not cool.

Not to be a stickybeak, but this covert warfare... I am intrigued. Is there another site around that simultaneously mocks and worships fat chicks?


----------



## AnnMarie (Nov 17, 2007)

fatchicksrockuk said:


> Bit better now, though earlier I felt like utter poo! I'm really hoping I will start improving soon. Anyone know if codeine is addictive? LOL




hahah... yes, highly!!  Careful there, mister.


----------



## fatchicksrockuk (Nov 17, 2007)

CravInTheCurves88 said:


> it means i dont know wat to do.. and everything is coming at me way to fast



If its all getting too much, then take a break. Turn off your computer, sleep for a few hours. It will all still be here when you wake up (probably).


----------



## k1009 (Nov 17, 2007)

CravInTheCurves88 said:


> it means i dont know wat to do.. and everything is coming at me way to fast



There's been a thread hijack. Roll with it, fellow newbie, share all you know about addiction cold strength codeine. Btw, you've the distinction of gazzumping another flounce post. I can't be the only one who noticed .


----------



## fatchicksrockuk (Nov 17, 2007)

k1009 said:


> I pay something like $30 for a regular prescription, although at the current exchange rate that's what, a fiver? God, my pathetic currency, even with it's US success I weep for it. And this antibiotic wasn't subsidised? Why???? Not cool.
> 
> Not to be a stickybeak, but this covert warfare... I am intrigued. Is there another site around that simultaneously mocks and worships fat chicks?



Just one guy who steals pics then reposts them elsewhere, whilst claiming he owns the copyright.


----------



## love dubh (Nov 17, 2007)

Newbs just don't understand that it's bad etiquette to create a _new _post for every _5_ photos you take _every _day. It's cluttering! 

Also, she's purposefully seeing the critiques of her posting _style_ as a critique of her post contents and self-confidence, no matter that it's been made quite clear that it's the redundancy that's the problem. 

But, whatever. A new sticky isn't necessary, since a POST GUIDELINE is OBVIOUSLY OBVIOUS atop the "Erotic Weight Gain" section.

Irrational attention-seekers are irrational.


----------



## Lamia (Nov 17, 2007)

fatchicksrockuk said:


> *ducks and covers*
> 
> Just remember to wash the walls after you've had your fun, m'kay?



NO!!! :::smears chocolate on your face and runs away singing::: I'M N- TO THE E-W-B THE I THE E AIN'T NO OTHER NEWBIE SMEARS THE CHOCOLATE LIKE ME I'M NEWBIELICIOUS!! 

:: Disclaimer for Mossy's sake::: No actual chocolate was harmed in the making of this or the previous post. I used Mockolate!!


----------



## Shosh (Nov 17, 2007)

k1009 said:


> Not to me. My major assessment was an essay arguing against the legalisation of marijuana (yes, I am a square). I barely scraped through the pharmacology. Basically, from what I can recall you have to take way more than the maximum reccomended dose to get a high of more than a slight buzz. If you want to play guinea pig... prove me wrong, prove me wrong.



Medicinal MJ has helped me on occasion. When your neck is burning and walking is hard it makes it all easier to deal with. 

As for codeine, I know that it can make you constipated.

Shosh


----------



## Aurora (Nov 17, 2007)

I like the idea of a newb board in theory, but in practice I don't know how well it would work.

However, I fully support letting the mods handle it. That's why we have mods.  They do their job well.


----------



## latinshygirl92377 (Nov 17, 2007)

well, i am new as well, and i feel really bad after reading this...i just posted some recent pics......:doh:....What i will say is that i am becoming a regular here on dimensions....i really like it. I like that i can be myself and not have to worry about getting ugly comments or messages. I just want to apologize if i have been annoying with my pics. I am trying to join in different threads, i'd really like to get to know everyone, i just hate it that im shy. But, im learning how to post, and do all the other stuff gradually. well, thats what i wanted to say.....


----------



## Sandie S-R (Nov 17, 2007)

CravInTheCurves88 said:


> it means i dont know wat to do.. and everything is coming at me way to fast



Relax. Take a deep breath. Go to the movies. Hang out with some friends. Read a good book. Call your Mom (or best friend). Just step back for a while. There is no need to OD on Dimensions or let it freak you out. 

Just go have some fun and come back when you feel better.


----------



## AnnMarie (Nov 17, 2007)

latinshygirl92377 said:


> well, i am new as well, and i feel really bad after reading this...i just posted some recent pics......:doh:....What i will say is that i am becoming a regular here on dimensions....i really like it. I like that i can be myself and not have to worry about getting ugly comments or messages. I just want to apologize if i have been annoying with my pics. I am trying to join in different threads, i'd really like to get to know everyone, i just hate it that im shy. But, im learning how to post, and do all the other stuff gradually. well, thats what i wanted to say.....



You're totally fine, you've done NOTHING to apologize for, and that's exactly why this treatment of newbies is problematic. 

Honestly, honey.... nothing you've posted or shared has been annoying, at all. Continue as you have.


----------



## exile in thighville (Nov 17, 2007)

Why don't you all shut up and leave the douchebagging to me like I tell you. :-D I've plenty of asshole to go around. Now stop being little bitches.


----------



## The Orange Mage (Nov 17, 2007)

dan ex machina said:


> Why don't you all shut up and leave the douchebagging to me like I tell you. :-D I've plenty of asshole to go around. Now stop being little bitches.



Yes, sensei. :bow:


----------



## Sweet_Serenade (Nov 17, 2007)

Yurp, I'm pretty guilty of the overexcitability thing myself.
I do apologize if I've been a tad on the attention whorish side.
It happens. 
This community just got me a little hyper.
I'll try and simmer down a bit when I pop on in here.

Also, I agree that a newbie board might be a good idea.


----------



## exile in thighville (Nov 17, 2007)

We don't need a newbie board. We need a bitter old bitches board. Maybe a pen.

Also, S_S, if you're a Regina Spektor fan from NJ, I'm puzzled why you aren't friends with me and my gf yet?


----------



## Sweet_Serenade (Nov 17, 2007)

dan ex machina said:


> We don't need a newbie board. We need a bitter old bitches board. Maybe a pen.



lol



dan ex machina said:


> Also, S_S, if you're a Regina Spektor fan from NJ, I'm puzzled why you aren't friends with me and my gf yet?



Oh my god! Yet another Regina fan from this community! Is there no end to the awesome? 
And another person from NJ, so that's pretty cool too!

Edit; oh wowwie! I looked at your profile and saw you wearing a Velvet Underground and Nico shirt. Stop being so awesome. haha


----------



## exile in thighville (Nov 17, 2007)

She has to be _somewhat_ well-known by now...fucking FYE plays "Fidelity" in the store's rotation.

Me and good music have a long, filthy past. What part of NJ?


----------



## Sweet_Serenade (Nov 17, 2007)

dan ex machina said:


> She has to be _somewhat_ well-known by now...fucking FYE plays "Fidelity" in the store's rotation.
> 
> Me and good music have a long, filthy past. What part of NJ?



Regina is getting better known, which is pretty cool. I just home success doesn't rub off too badly on Regina's style. I already heard the signs of poppification (awesome word I just made up) on Begin to Hope. And while I thought there were some great songs on there... nothing quite like the greats from, say, 11:11 though.

We live in Camden County, sorta near Camden, but not close enough to fear going out at night. A little town called Oaklyn.


----------



## exile in thighville (Nov 17, 2007)

Sweet_Serenade said:


> Regina is getting better known, which is pretty cool. I just home success doesn't rub off too badly on Regina's style. I already heard the signs of poppification (awesome word I just made up) on Begin to Hope. And while I thought there were some great songs on there... nothing quite like the greats from, say, 11:11 though.
> 
> We live in Camden County, sorta near Camden, but not close enough to fear going out at night. A little town called Oaklyn.



Heh. _Begin to Hope_'s the one I like. I'm a pop whore. And we're in the same county.


----------



## love dubh (Nov 17, 2007)

Why leave the douchebagging to you, Dan? I don't support monopolies. I want in on the action.


I'm no hipsterfuck, but I do enjoy Madam Spektor. Too bad I'm a northerner.


----------



## Russ2d (Nov 18, 2007)

> We don't need a newbie board. We need a bitter old bitches board.



Hehe, yup.


----------



## Russ2d (Nov 18, 2007)

Cravinthecurves when you encounter a moron on these boards, and you will and have, do exactly what they don't want.

I say you flood the boards with A LOT more pics of your wonderful tummy! And for any negative response you get post another pic!


----------



## Red (Nov 18, 2007)

Russ2d said:


> Cravinthecurves when you encounter a moron on these boards, and you will and have, do exactly what they don't want.
> 
> I say you flood the boards with A LOT more pics of your wonderful tummy! And for any negative response you get post another pic!




Dude, IT IS NOT about the pictures and the content, as the OP of this thread I will clarify. It is about the etiquette and the possible solutions to the problem... 









*runs off towards Clifton suspension bridge, screaming and flailing arms about*


----------



## moore2me (Nov 18, 2007)

I am guilty of excessive picture posting at times. But, I also have the ability to express myself in words when I want to - or feel that is the best method to get the point across. 

However, there are some people who do not have the writing skills to post fluent or witty repartee. I have actually tutored some adults whose writing skills were at the sixth grade level. For some folks, posting a picture is a whole lot easier and safer than trying to write a sentence. And unfortunately, in today's text messaging world - it's going to get worse. Add to the mix, language barriers because we are talking to people around the world here in this community. And yes, Virginia, there are people who have trouble writing in their native tongues just like our native sons do here.

We also have another group of internet user who are disabled and have trouble keying in text. Some disabilities including cerebal palsy, multiple sclerosis (which I have), parkinson's, and brain injury - either by accidental trauma or by birth. These can also interfere with hand coordination and data entry becomes wicked at times. (My MS does not interfere with my hand motor skills at this point in time, but that's beside the point.) For people who cannot write that well, sometimes a picture is worth a thousand words.

So, please be gentle good folks, with those of us who tend to use pictures instead of words. Sometimes there is a reason behind the picture use.


----------



## latinshygirl92377 (Nov 18, 2007)

AnnMarie said:


> You're totally fine, you've done NOTHING to apologize for, and that's exactly why this treatment of newbies is problematic.
> 
> Honestly, honey.... nothing you've posted or shared has been annoying, at all. Continue as you have.



Thank you AnnMarie!


----------



## Maxx Awesome (Nov 18, 2007)

Aurora said:


> I like the idea of a newb board in theory, but in practice I don't know how well it would work.



I REALLY doubt it would work. I mean, who's to say at what time you "graduate" from the newbie board to the main board? A month, a year?
It actually seems MORE hostile to me. I mean it's like "Yeah, you've just joined, so you're segregated from everyone else 'til we say so." I give the idea a hearty thumbs down.

And if the newbs are kept seperate from everyone else there's no way anyone can ever know how well they'd get along with them... It's too much fuss & bother. Some new posters go over board (naming no names), but some are able to post in a reserved, civilized fashion. I hate to seem like an egotist, but I think I'm actually a good example of that myself. I only really began posting regularly here about a month ago (I think; I know my join date is March, it took me a while to actually do anything...) & I've been doing so at a reserved pace. It's not entirely rare that a n00b can reign themselves in when it comes to posting. It just so happens that there have been a few cases of some going a bit nuts lately. I've seen it on other boards too, just seems to be a passing phase where you get a few new people going a bit crazy then eventually settling down.


----------



## exile in thighville (Nov 18, 2007)

love dubh said:


> Why leave the douchebagging to you, Dan? I don't support monopolies. I want in on the action.
> 
> 
> I'm no hipsterfuck, but I do enjoy Madam Spektor. Too bad I'm a northerner.



I'll pay you double to work for my Douchebag Corp.


----------



## Shosh (Nov 19, 2007)

moore2me said:


> I am guilty of excessive picture posting at times. But, I also have the ability to express myself in words when I want to - or feel that is the best method to get the point across.
> 
> However, there are some people who do not have the writing skills to post fluent or witty repartee. I have actually tutored some adults whose writing skills were at the sixth grade level. For some folks, posting a picture is a whole lot easier and safer than trying to write a sentence. And unfortunately, in today's text messaging world - it's going to get worse. Add to the mix, language barriers because we are talking to people around the world here in this community. And yes, Virginia, there are people who have trouble writing in their native tongues just like our native sons do here.
> 
> ...



Hope you are well Deborah. From one MS chick to another. Get through it we shall.


----------



## Paul Delacroix (Nov 22, 2007)

AnnMarie said:


> There is a HOSTILE attitude here that is growing among certain groups. It's ugly, it's completely unnecessary, and there is an easy way to avoid people who bother you. Don't open their threads.



I agree with your above comment, Ann Marie. 

Personally I see nothing "incorrect" or wrong about how this girl is posting her pictures, either. She seems a likeable, enthusiastic poster and I don't see anything wrong with her presentation here. I was just browsing around the Weight Board and I spotted her comment "I'm leaving Dimensions", and I recognized her screenname from the Foodee Board. Then I digested that thread, then I checked out her posted mirror pics--which were a lot of fun.

I don't see newbies as needing correction. But I see some senior members who could certainly use some.


----------



## SoVerySoft (Nov 23, 2007)

Paul Delacroix said:


> ...I don't see newbies as needing correction. But I see some senior members who could certainly use some.




heh! well said.


----------



## Ample Pie (Nov 23, 2007)

Old guard vs. newbies. It's an age old story. A couple months ago we were calling it a problem with "cliques." People are people are people. We're not always going to like the people with whom we share the board or the way they make use of board in general. You know what? That's life. Grow up. If you have to throw a tantrum every time someone steps out of line of a bunch of arbitrary (and not-necessarily-intuitive) rules, then you might want to reconsider whether this is a healthy outlet for you. Additionally, if you come here for approval and need to make a million posts to find it, you're just asking for heartbreak. The only kind of approval that's ever going to mean anything is your own and you will never get everyone to agree on something universally.

ps: I just want to add that I'm not talking about the actual rules and/or the TOS, that's a whole other matter than what's being discussed here.


----------



## toddjohnson (Nov 23, 2007)

fatchicksrockuk said:


> If its all getting too much, then take a break. Turn off your computer, sleep for a few hours. It will all still be here when you wake up (probably).



I'm the same way.... but I can't go away... must read dims... dims and my other forum (groceries and couponing... no coincidence)


----------



## mango (Nov 23, 2007)

*I remember when I was an 'excitable newbie'.

It was mid-2002 and I happened across the Dimensions website, much to my delight. 

There were stories to read, chatrooms to play in and the old 'long form' bulletin board with threads that shot across the screen when they became popular. 

I always found it hard following the old board format and my contributions were minimal, so I found refuge in the chatroom instead. There I met many people who have become my friends, but at first I actually found it difficult to contribute to the conversations. 

Who were these beautiful fat ladies displaying their gorgeous pics on the chatroom sidebar?

Who were these guys that knew them so well?

Is this really happening? 

What is this topsy turvy world where fat is actually good?

Then one day the boards were changed to the much more modern and versatile vBulletin format and everything opened up. I started participating on the board in game threads in The Lounge. The Lounge became the place where I could interact with the forum members who didn't visit the chatroom.

Then all the other parts of the forum took shape with all the different forum areas.

Along came Hyde Park.... and the rest, as they say, is history.



I don't know if any of this is relevant to this thread, but I just thought I'd share it.


Please continue.

*


----------



## s'nice (Feb 10, 2008)

moore2me said:


> However, there are some people who do not have the writing skills to post fluent or witty repartee. I have actually tutored some adults whose writing skills were at the sixth grade level. For some folks, posting a picture is a whole lot easier and safer than trying to write a sentence. And unfortunately, in today's text messaging world - it's going to get worse. Add to the mix, language barriers because we are talking to people around the world here in this community. And yes, Virginia, there are people who have trouble writing in their native tongues just like our native sons do here.
> 
> We also have another group of internet user who are disabled and have trouble keying in text. Some disabilities including cerebal palsy, multiple sclerosis (which I have), parkinson's, and brain injury - either by accidental trauma or by birth. These can also interfere with hand coordination and data entry becomes wicked at times. (My MS does not interfere with my hand motor skills at this point in time, but that's beside the point.) For people who cannot write that well, sometimes a picture is worth a thousand words.
> 
> So, please be gentle good folks, with those of us who tend to use pictures instead of words. Sometimes there is a reason behind the picture use.



I think there's a world of difference between someone who is uncomfortable with writing due to brain injury or education versus someone who is just trying to garner as much attention as possible. While I'm sure many new people on the boards are happy/relieved/overwhelmed to find those who have similar tastes, mindless exhibitionism isn't a valid way to explore those feelings. The fact that it is truly mindless should be apparent in the fact that whenever criticism is offered to that person, they cannot respond in an intelligent way, but when offered the slightest amount of praise, they are quick to give "thanx." Without criticism, we allow the lowest common denominator to rule. Just because what we enjoy may not be mainstream does not mean we have to settle for somebody posting their face, stomach and butt all over the forums and begging us to say how great they look. 

If you want to be taken more seriously, Autymn, maybe you should think before you type and instead of simply threatening to leave or feigning childish offense. This isn't facebook, flickr, myspace or some database of your body; these boards belong to a community. If you want to truly be a part of that community, be ready to say something meaningful.


----------



## pudgy (Feb 11, 2008)

Could a simple "Etiquette Email" do the trick? I'll admit that it was weeks before I even looked at the Rules and the Stickies. The first time I joined, I did a couple of dumb things and made a couple of people really annoyed. So, I learned from my mistakes and re-signed up with a different name. I stepped lightly for a while and then got ahang of the ropes.

Unfortuantely not everyone is smart as me (it's okay, you may gasp). So could the board send an automatic email to the newbies declaring the etiqutte and perhaps even the unwritten rules? Because I don't like watching people leave. They get their first glimpse of hope when they find this site and then make a wrong move and BAM. It's over. Can we just open the lines of communication up more widely?


----------



## Bacchus (Feb 11, 2008)

As a NOoB with all of 8 post under my belt I feel more than qualified to tell you what this board needs, and that thing is this: MORE FUNNY CAT PICTURES


----------



## charlieversion2 (Feb 11, 2008)

^^^ by far the greatest post I've ever read.


----------



## Paul Delacroix (Feb 11, 2008)

SoVerySoft said:


> I meant the folks you mentioned in your post who "go for the jugular".




There's enough "going for the jugular" around here to drive new people off, and make old salts like me lose interest. I caught myself going for the jugular the other day. It's kinda contagious.

There's just not much warm, yummy feeling of 'fat community' around the Dimensions Boards these days. Not any particular person or persons' fault, it's just how it is. 

I think I'll take a hiatus for awhile. See you in the funny papers. 

-paul


----------



## David Bowie (Feb 11, 2008)

hey im excitable semi new 

and like to post pictures. 


should i leave too?


----------



## Red (Feb 12, 2008)

David Bowie said:


> hey im excitable semi new
> 
> and like to post pictures.
> 
> ...





Nope, just don't post a million seperate picture threads a day and all will be well. 


Picture content? Whatever the hell you like as long as it's within the Dimensions regulations. :bow:


----------



## David Bowie (Feb 12, 2008)

oh thats why you were perturbed.


----------



## LillyBBBW (Feb 12, 2008)

David Bowie said:


> oh thats why you were perturbed.



Yeah. We like pictures here.  Just not pepper sprayed all over the board. Good to establish an official "__________'s Official Picture Thread," and put all your trunk junk in there. That way I... I mean, the folks who are interested can subscribe and know right away as soon as you post. :blush:


----------



## LalaCity (Feb 12, 2008)

double post


----------



## LalaCity (Feb 12, 2008)

Paul Delacroix said:


> There's enough "going for the jugular" around here to drive new people off, and make old salts like me lose interest. I caught myself going for the jugular the other day. It's kinda contagious.
> 
> There's just not much warm, yummy feeling of 'fat community' around the Dimensions Boards these days. Not any particular person or persons' fault, it's just how it is.
> 
> ...



I agree. I find all the character assassination attempts on the part of certain people here really distasteful. I wish those who are most ready with a hurtful barb or who want to lay down divine judgment from atop their thrones of wisdom and virtue would give it a rest for a while so that others of us can have a reasonable interaction.

Is that really too much to ask?


----------



## LalaCity (Feb 12, 2008)

s'nice said:


> I think there's a world of difference between someone who is uncomfortable with writing due to brain injury or education versus someone who is just trying to garner as much attention as possible. While I'm sure many new people on the boards are happy/relieved/overwhelmed to find those who have similar tastes, mindless exhibitionism isn't a valid way to explore those feelings. The fact that it is truly mindless should be apparent in the fact that whenever criticism is offered to that person, they cannot respond in an intelligent way, but when offered the slightest amount of praise, they are quick to give "thanx." Without criticism, we allow the lowest common denominator to rule. Just because what we enjoy may not be mainstream does not mean we have to settle for somebody posting their face, stomach and butt all over the forums and begging us to say how great they look.
> 
> If you want to be taken more seriously, Autymn, maybe you should think before you type and instead of simply threatening to leave or feigning childish offense. This isn't facebook, flickr, myspace or some database of your body; these boards belong to a community. If you want to truly be a part of that community, be ready to say something meaningful.



Or perhaps _you_ could just leave it to Conrad and the mods to continue allowing in whomever they please, whatever _your_ personal judgment may be on the relative quality or intelligence of other contributors...

I expect the weight board to be full of picture threads -- in truth, I don't frequent it much anyway -- but if I go in there and see someone enthusiastically sharing her shots (and receiving an equally enthusiastic response from a great many people who have no problem with it) I don't fall down in an apoplectic rage and start making recommendations to the webmaster as to how to run his board. Nor do I go around sniping at people about their intellectual capabilities. 

It's also truly irritating that certain posters here believe this _public_ forum to be somehow their exclusive playground wherein they can bully others or give vent to every snide opinion in their jealous little hearts without reservation....

And this nonsense of lording it over people who have fewer posts under their belts is ridiculous and childish.

When Conrad hands over ownership of this community to you -- which I'm sure will be any day now -- then _you_ will be perfectly free to set the tone. Until then, I suggest we allow him and his moderators to continue running this place as they see fit.


----------



## LalaCity (Feb 12, 2008)

Red said:


> Dude, IT IS NOT about the pictures and the content, as the OP of this thread I will clarify. It is about the etiquette and the possible solutions to the problem...
> 
> *runs off towards Clifton suspension bridge, screaming and flailing arms about*



Or _perhaps_ this thread is actually a thinly-veiled attempt to ridicule Autymn...

Why do you feel the need to create "solutions?" Are you the resident taste-maker here? Apparently I missed the memo which appointed you guardian of the boards.


----------



## Red (Feb 12, 2008)

LalaCity said:


> Or _perhaps_ this thread is actually a thinly-veiled attempt to ridicule Autymn...
> 
> Why do you feel the need to create "solutions?" Are you the resident taste-maker here? Apparently I missed the memo which appointed you guardian of the boards.






You suggested that ' _perhaps_ this thread is actually a thinly-veiled attempt to ridicule Autymn?' Nope, that really isn't the case. Why would I want to ridicule Autymn, LalaCity? 

In answer to your question, I felt the need to create solutions because people were getting tired of multiple threads popping up from the same new posters.

It is not a matter of being a 'taste-maker' as you so eloquently put it. I was participating to the boards because, ya'know it IS a public forum. 

I'm not a moderator on here and you, my lovely, are NOT the moderator of my opinions, no matter how much you hit that Italic function.


----------



## Red (Feb 12, 2008)

LillyBBBW said:


> Yeah. We like pictures here.  Just not pepper sprayed all over the board. Good to establish an official "__________'s Official Picture Thread," and put all your trunk junk in there. That way I... I mean, the folks who are interested can subscribe and know right away as soon as you post. :blush:




Ex-fookin'-actly!


----------



## LalaCity (Feb 12, 2008)

Red said:


> You suggested that ' _perhaps_ this thread is actually a thinly-veiled attempt to ridicule Autymn?' Nope, that really isn't the case. Why would I want to ridicule Autymn, LalaCity?
> 
> In answer to your question, I felt the need to create solutions because people were getting tired of multiple threads popping up from the same new posters.
> 
> ...



Why would you want to ridicule her? Maybe it bolsters a sense of smug superiority in you? That was my instinctive reaction to your thread, I'm afraid. Apologies if I have misread your need to address the issue of sequestering excitable newbies out of your sight so that your enjoyment of the boards is not disrupted by their enthusiasms. I believe the underlying intention of this thread was quite mean-spirited, despite your having carefully couched language so as to appear helpful and diplomatic. Again, apologies if I have misunderstood your purpose -- and you will clearly contend that I have -- but, just as you are free to create threads wherein you attempt to school people on "proper" behavior, I have the right to proffer an opinion as to the supposed necessity of your doing so. But the very fact of your coining the term "excitable newbie" makes her, or any other recently-arrived member, come off as an immature fool in need of your wise tutelage. That, to me, is a sort of bullying, to be honest.

Really, methinks we should just allow people to post pictures of their _erotic weight gain_ on the board designated for _erotic weight gain_ so that people interested in _erotic weight gain_ can enjoy the sight of her _erotic weight gain_...or so I'd think. (Sorry for my over-indulgence of the offensive italics function -- it's something of a literary tic of mine).

If I were Autymn Marie I'd have felt vilified and embarrassed by this entire discussion (which was clearly conceived to point her out publicly) and the lynch-mob mentality that so quickly descended upon her. I have not been monitoring her posting frequency as so many others here feel compelled to do, but I am not surprised if she has fled these boards due to the ugly reception she has encountered here -- and her legion male admirers (who, from all appearances, were warmly welcoming of her presence and took no issue whatsoever with her manner of posting) are probably equally disappointed with her departure (or at least disappointed that she has been bullied and cowed into submission by the contingent of "more-established" forumites who regularly take it upon themselves to "correct" peoples' "etiquette").

And if it someway satisfies you to chastise me for the use of italics and whatever else rankles you, then I hope you've taken as much pleasure from this interaction as _I_ certainly have.


----------



## BothGunsBlazing (Feb 12, 2008)

I'm not entirely sure what is confusing here. Anyone making 20 different separate threads for the sole purpose of posting picture after picture of themselves should be told to knock it off. BTW, I don't think anyone is humiliated. Especially that girl. What with this thread not being a mirror and all.

Pretty sure I just responded to an old ass issue. haha


----------



## LalaCity (Feb 12, 2008)

BothGunsBlazing said:


> I'm not entirely sure what is confusing here. Anyone making 20 different separate threads for the sole purpose of posting picture after picture of themselves should be told to knock it off. BTW, I don't think anyone is humiliated. Especially that girl. What with this thread not being a mirror and all.
> 
> Pretty sure I just responded to an old ass issue. haha



Well, she certainly seemed hurt, what with saying that she didn't know what she was doing wrong and then feeling the need to declare herself gone...

You may feel the need to advise people to knock it off, but AnnMarie didn't concur...I, personally, bow to her authority in these matters...

And you're right, this is an old issue -- sadly, though, the kind of mentality behind all this bullying hasn't particularly dissipated as far as I've seen.


----------



## BothGunsBlazing (Feb 12, 2008)

LalaCity said:


> You may feel the need to advise people to knock it off
> 
> And you're right, this is an old issue -- sadly, though, the kind of mentality behind all this bullying hasn't particularly dissipated as far as I've seen.



Hey, I never said I should be the one to do it.


----------



## Red (Feb 12, 2008)

Lara, I find it interesting that you feel the need to sarcastically manipulate my purpose for posting, I am intrigued at why you feel the need throw such an accusatory tone my way? 

You write _...'apologies if I have misunderstood your purpose...' _I think we both know that you're not apologetic at all. You seem to be trying to create a commotion around a situation that has, as far as I can see, already been resolved. 
Quote, _'your need to address the issue of sequestering excitable newbie’s out of your sight'_ When did I try to do this? I have never suggested getting them 'out of my sight'. I am still an excitable newbie myself, compared to many of the people on these boards. If I was doing something against Dimensions board rules/etiquette, I would want someone to set me straight. 

My initial post was genuine. I was putting the idea out there for people to discuss so solutions could be found. Autymn Marie hasn't gone anywhere and rightly so, long may she post. She's an honest girl, with a lot of admirers and she seems to be doing just fine.

I think you missed the point of my initial post. It was never about the content of erotic weight gain; as, you’re right; the posts were on the erotic weight gain board. My concern and frustration was caused by the frequency of Autymn Marie’s, multiple and repeated thread posting in a very short space of time. I have seen people getting lambasted for this, so my intention was to help new posters understand how forums work by highlighting it in a post.
I am still working it all out myself and I have never claimed to know everything. If this is the first public board a poster has ever participated in, it can take a while to realise that Dimensions is different and that, this is what makes it special. It is not a &#8216;Myspace-esque’ place to randomly throw down your shit. It is an online community and that is why it should be respected. 

Oh and one other thing, to quote &#8216;...and her legion male admirers (who, from all appearances, were warmly welcoming of her presence and took no issue whatsoever with her manner of posting) are probably equally disappointed with her departure...’ 

What makes you think they are all male?


----------



## vardon_grip (Feb 12, 2008)

I am fairly new to the boards and I may not understand all the "rules" that go along with posting...do they apply to everyone? How does a person who starts a lot of threads or post a lot of pictures "clog" the boards? There are people who have numerous threads in the same category going right now. (with pictures-and these people are not newbies and are NOT on the paysite board) Why aren't they clogging the boards? Does repeat "quoting" a picture thread clog the boards? (Yes, we all like the picture that was posted, but do we need to see the same photo/s 10 times?) Does anyone EVER get down on those who do that? Does making ten, 2-word replies in the same thread clog anything up? Like I said, I'm new and I don't know the answers to these questions.

Or are we practicing selective discrimination?

Are we trying to promote acceptance or just build our island in the sun and weed out the ones that the popular kids don't like? 

What is so bad about being excited about something? Enthusiasm is a very good thing. If you have it, wonderful. If you don't, please don't try to squash it out of those that do. Are we all so jaded that we have to separate n00b's from the rest of the herd? Why does it bother some people SO much? Why allow that kind of stress in your life. Why cause that kind of stress in someone else's?

Of course it within rights to express displeasure or disagreement, but let's try to be fair. 
Just because you or someone you love bought you that Dell doesn't mean that you are the Master/Mistress of all you survey and MUST change the world to your liking. Be fair.

If there is a thread by someone you don't like-DON'T CLICK ON IT...please?
If this all has to do with bandwith costs, then link the donation page and call it quits.

We all need to get off the high horse and chill the f*ck out! Live and let live...you know what I mean?


----------



## wupwupwup (Feb 12, 2008)

i agree with whatever it was you said


----------



## LillyBBBW (Feb 12, 2008)

vardon_grip said:


> I am fairly new to the boards and I may not understand all the "rules" that go along with posting...do they apply to everyone? How does a person who starts a lot of threads or post a lot of pictures "clog" the boards? There are people who have numerous threads in the same category going right now. (with pictures-and these people are not newbies and are NOT on the paysite board) Why aren't they clogging the boards? Does repeat "quoting" a picture thread clog the boards? (Yes, we all like the picture that was posted, but do we need to see the same photo/s 10 times?) Does anyone EVER get down on those who do that? Does making ten, 2-word replies in the same thread clog anything up? Like I said, I'm new and I don't know the answers to these questions.
> 
> Or are we practicing selective discrimination?
> 
> ...




What are you talking about? Who is creating multiple picture threads each week besides paysite people?


----------



## AnnMarie (Feb 12, 2008)

For the new people commenting in this resurrected thread - you're not seeing the post in its entire context of time and place, either. We had a HUGE influx of new people and this stuff happening, and people were jumping all over them all the time. This thread by Red was actually a proposed "help" to the newbies, not a condemnation of them. 

Again, time and place.... the topic makes far less sense out of the "drama" that was that particular handful of days. 

We're not a board where this happens a lot, so it struck a lot of nerves... things have greatly settled and all is fine in terms of pics and threads right now. As always, balance returns.


----------



## LalaCity (Feb 12, 2008)

Red said:


> Lara, I find it interesting that you feel the need to sarcastically manipulate my purpose for posting, I am intrigued at why you feel the need throw such an accusatory tone my way?
> 
> You write _...'apologies if I have misunderstood your purpose...' _I think we both know that you're not apologetic at all. You seem to be trying to create a commotion around a situation that has, as far as I can see, already been resolved.
> Quote, _'your need to address the issue of sequestering excitable newbies out of your sight'_ When did I try to do this? I have never suggested getting them 'out of my sight'. I am still an excitable newbie myself, compared to many of the people on these boards. If I was doing something against Dimensions board rules/etiquette, I would want someone to set me straight.
> ...



All right then, I apologize. I found this whole situation unfair and mean and certain posts in this thread really raised my ire. I am sorry for unfairly criticizing you for some hidden, malign intent.


----------



## LalaCity (Feb 12, 2008)

double-post


----------



## Red (Feb 12, 2008)

LalaCity said:


> All right then, I apologize. I found this whole situation unfair and mean and certain posts in this thread really raised my ire. I am sorry for unfairly criticizing you for some hidden, malign intent.



Thanks for apologising Lara.


----------



## LalaCity (Feb 12, 2008)

Red said:


> Thanks for apologising Lara.



Thank you, Red, for accepting my apology -- that is gracious of you. I'm not sure what motivated me to raise my sword and go on a crusade today...I'd been refraining from this thread since you originally posted it, but suddenly couldn't resist jumping into the fray ...I think my recent, rather gloomy personal life has made me unreasonably cranky and bitter of late. You deserved neither the sarcasm nor the animus. I am duly chastised.

(Really, though, I think I just enjoy pushing the buttons of you Brits...it's my whole "insecurity of the backward colonist" complex...)


----------



## Red (Feb 13, 2008)

LalaCity said:


> (Really, though, I think I just enjoy pushing the buttons of you Brits..




I would have never of guessed.


----------



## kathynoon (Feb 13, 2008)

Sweet_Serenade said:


> We live in Camden County, sorta near Camden, but not close enough to fear going out at night. A little town called Oaklyn.



I grew up in Collingswood. Did you got to Collingswood High? I went there, probably many years before you. I am in Cherry Hill now. Welcome neighbor.


----------



## Forgotten_Futures (Feb 14, 2008)

Granted this is old, but while I live in the central-eastern part of NJ, I've multiple friends in the Collingswood/Haddon Heights area. Are you aware of a coffee house called "The Treehouse"?


----------



## RedVelvet (Feb 16, 2008)

CravInTheCurves88 said:


> why dont you stop being so god damn nasty



You mean "goddamned" nasty. If your gonna blaspheme...do it with style.....thats my motto. Also...your butt is cute.

Whee!


----------



## kathynoon (Feb 16, 2008)

Forgotten_Futures said:


> Granted this is old, but while I live in the central-eastern part of NJ, I've multiple friends in the Collingswood/Haddon Heights area. Are you aware of a coffee house called "The Treehouse"?



I have never been to it. But I know of it and it sounds fun. Maybe I will get there one day.


----------

